# Which cities would u visit in America?



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The question is "...IN AMERICA" THE USofA is not the entire America, America still has got Mexico, canada, Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Bahamas and so many other nations!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

New York for me for sure.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been to New York (x2), San Francisco (x2), Miami & Las Vegas

The only places I'd like to go to that I haven't seen are Boston and Chicago


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

So are we talking US?

If so, then:
San Francisco above all others!
Seattle, Boston, Honolulu as well.

Don't waste your time on LA or Miami.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

1- New York, San Francisco, Chicago

2- Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Seattle, Boston

3- Washington, Miami, Houston


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

São Paulo, Ciudad de Panamá, Lima, Caracas, Bogotá, San Salvador, Montevideo, Buenos Aires... there are just too many.


----------



## amiga_07 (Mar 22, 2006)

MEXICO! MY WILDEST DREAM...GREETINGS


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I've seen most of the major cities in the US so far, but there's still a few left, and Canada has some great ones too I'm looking forward to see..


1. Chicago
2. Honolulu
3. Seattle
4. Toronto
5. Nassau
6. Vancouver
7. Cancun
8. Houston
9. Nuuk
10. Christianssted
11. Frederikssted
12. Rio de Janeiro
13. Recife
14. Mexico City
15. Florianópolis
16. Caracas

And most of the cities on the small Caribbean islands, especially in the former Danish Virgin islands.


----------



## amiga_07 (Mar 22, 2006)

none i prefer europe :eek2:


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been to most of the major and not so major cities in the USA and have driven through all 50 states. Cities I haven't been to yet or have just driven through but not explored, and are on my current list include.
1. Corpus Christi, Tx.
2. Anchorage, AK.
3. Louisville, Ky.
4. Omaha, Neb.
5. Indianapolis, In.
6. El Paso. Tx.
7. College Station, Tx.
8. Oklahoma City, OK.
9. Buffalo, NY.
10 Rochester, NY.
11. Provincetown, Mass.
12. San Juan, Puerto Rico.
13. Greenbrier, W. VA.
14. Montgomery, AL.
15. Vicksburg, Miss.
16. Mobile, AL.
17. Little Rock, AK.
18. Winnepeg, Man.
19. White Horse, Yukon ter.
20. Kauii, HI.

This list is not necessarily in order.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

BUENOS AIRES :drool: 

Other cities: 
San Francisco
Valparaiso, Santiago de Chile, Vina del Mar (all together)
Rio, Sao Paulo
Mexico City
Seattle, Vancouver
New York
Chicago


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Visit America??


Hummmmmmmmmm................only after BUSH leaves!! :runaway:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I've seen most of the major cities in the US so far, but there's still a few left, and Canada has some great ones too I'm looking forward to see..
> 
> 
> 1. Chicago
> ...


After you visit be sure to tell us what you thought of our fare city.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

I allready visited theses cities (in chronological order)
1- San Francisco
2- Los Angeles
3- San Diego
4- Las Vegas
5- New York
6- Fort de France
7- Pointe à Pitre
8- Toronto
9- Ottawa
10- Montreal
11-Quebec

I hope to visit (one day):
- Vancouver
- Calgary
- Seattle
- Chicago
- Dallas
- Miami
- Boston
- Mexico city
- Rio
- Sao Polo
- Buenos Aires
- Santiago
- ....


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

cities i wish to visit
1. new york city
2. boston
3. chicago
4. new orleans
5. philadelphia
6. miami
7. atlanta
8. nashville
9. honolulu
10.san francisco

cities i've been to
1. los angeles
2. seattle
3. las vegas
4. fresno


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

RP1 said:


> After you visit be sure to tell us what you thought of our fare city.


 It's a deal!


----------

